# No side effects with Stims - Panicked and Upset



## MrsLondon (Jul 22, 2015)

Morning,

I'm on day 12 of my stims and I'm really worrying that I haven't been feeling any of the side effects that others commonly mention. I haven't had any pains in my ovaries, my boobs aren't  achy and neither am I bloating or in any discomfort. 
At my third scan on Friday they upped my dose of Gonal to 375 as my follies haven't grown as much as they should have and still nothing.
I just want to know if there are others out there who haven't had any side effects who went on to produce viable follies for EC. 

A very upset MrsLondon


----------



## ScaryButExciting (Jan 29, 2015)

How many follicles did they see and how big where they? 
I would relish not having any of the side effects as long as those numbers are good, but it sounds like they were still small?

If they were all still small and they let you stimm for a bit longer they might catch up?!


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

I hadnt had any symptoms on my last cycle either...

In fact, as i was waiting to go down for EC i rememeber i kept banging on to OH that i was certain i had already ovulated as i didnt feel any different...

I got 38 eggs.......

X


----------



## MrsRL (Dec 11, 2013)

MrsLondon, please try not to worry   I didn't have many symptoms either, definitely not what other people describe. The main one I had was very sore boobs but nothing else really and that could have been because I sometimes don't ovulate properly so maybe it was my body reacting to having the hormones it sometimes lacks?! Other than that I was quite emotional for no reason as well but I certainly don't remember having the severe pains others describe. I had 13 eggs and 12 were mature.  I hope your follicles are growing nicely xx


----------



## Annie37 (May 3, 2015)

Hi I had no side effects really either on stims. I only expected to collect 2 eggs due to a low AFC. I managed to collect 8. Was on 300 Gonal F. 

I don't think you need side effects for it to work!


----------



## MrsLondon (Jul 22, 2015)

Thank you all  at my last scan I had: 1 at 14mm, 3 at 11mm 1 at 7mm and a few smaller ones. Tonight will be my third jab with the increased dose of 375 and then scan tomorrow. Ok, deep breath, PMA and carry on.  Thank you xx


----------



## Persipan (Feb 22, 2015)

I had virtually no side effects, even on high doses of Gonal f, and still had eggs retrieved and fertilised.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Try not to worry honey, lots and lots of ladies have no side effects, every one is different as is every cycle.

Of you have a look on the Useful Threads sticky you will find the poll we did on the number of days people stimmed for. It ranges from 7 to 20+ days (too many clinics seem to tell everyone it's always 10 days, that annoys me a lot!) and about a third of ladies take 12 to 20 days.

Good luck for your next scan xxx


----------



## MrsLondon (Jul 22, 2015)

Thank you everyone , next scan was a bit better, back tomorrow again as now uterus lining isn't play game either


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

I've not had any side effects either, and it's only been the last couple of days where I can feel a very slight discomfort in my abdomen (like bloating, which I know I wouldn't notice if I wasn't looking for it). That's only appeared since my last scan where I had 16 larger follicles anyway so it's no wonder. 

Good luck with your cycle!


----------

